# Daemon Prince conversion before and after



## thirdstorm (Apr 3, 2008)

Refreshed from...

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=12278

I am getting the Hi-Res images from GW this next week, in the mean time...

Heavy GS, Plasitcard and bitz. Wired it so it has multiple points of glow. Wanted to try and show a daemonic screech.

Couple unfinished bits, but those cannot be done until after I paint it. I plan to add a cloth loincloth, with a gold chain holding it in place, shield will have hieroglyphics up and down the side voids once painted. Center will have 2 decals below the symbol of Tzeentch.


Still working on taking good photos.























































After


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Your army is very impressive looking, and so is this daemon prince. I think i like this most out of your whole army. Although don't get me wrong the rest is really cool too. One question tho, what part is the head from, i don't recognise it. The legs look familiar too. I like the fact that your obliterators and your daemon prince share similarities with the "chicken-walker" legs, the whole theme makes it look nice. Great job.


----------



## Falcon04 (Apr 12, 2008)

Wow, I love that shield; and the rest of course, but that shield is really awesome.


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

ont get me wrongthe model itself is utter brilliance. But once thing? he looks more like a possesed walker rather than a daemon prince :S


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

that is just awesome mate everything from the conversion too the paint job, I particulary love the work on the shield and the head is really cool it reminds of the blue eyes white dragon head from Yu Gi Oh, great work mate look forward too seeing more. JD


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

You are some kind of wizard...


----------



## thirdstorm (Apr 3, 2008)

moo said:


> Your army is very impressive looking, and so is this daemon prince. I think i like this most out of your whole army. Although don't get me wrong the rest is really cool too. One question tho, what part is the head from, i don't recognise it. The legs look familiar too. I like the fact that your obliterators and your daemon prince share similarities with the "chicken-walker" legs, the whole theme makes it look nice. Great job.



Head is two parts, the head itself if from boneripper, used the skull and shaved it down, drilled it out and made some changes. The helm is part of a mech clix shaved and drilled out to fit properly. 

Legs are off a mechclix as well, cut down and converted. I wanted to get an avian feel for my Thousand Sons.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

It's a really impressive model and the paintjob and conversion work are fantastic, I am thoroughly impressed.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

spell binding job, love the light effects. +rep from me


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

That is amazing! The conversion is so inventive, very well done for that. The pieces used all together make it one very nice model. And then, to top it all off, it's painted really well too... +rep!


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

Wow how did you do that


----------



## fdshfn (Jun 24, 2009)

awsome job with green-stuff


----------



## Wolfgang_Molder (Mar 3, 2008)

AMAZING! not a fan of the LED's i think it makes them look a bit like cheap $2 shop toys but i guess some people are fond of them, love the paint job, btw, what are those legs from?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Now that is damn fine my man! A worthy addition to any Tson army.


----------



## thirdstorm (Apr 3, 2008)

Chocobuncle said:


> Wow how did you do that


Basically took the Daemon Torso and drilled it out down the shoulders, and neck, extended both shoulders and neck to make room for the LED's, wiring etc. Greenstuff part was just having fun with putty!



The Wraithlord said:


> Now that is damn fine my man! A worthy addition to any Tson army.



Thanks Wraithlord... Working on my second Daemon Prince now... have been taking detailed photo's so I can show a step by step.


----------



## thirdstorm (Apr 3, 2008)

Wolfgang_Molder said:


> AMAZING! not a fan of the LED's i think it makes them look a bit like cheap $2 shop toys but i guess some people are fond of them, love the paint job, btw, what are those legs from?


Thanks! Tried hard to balance the Cheese with the look... I wanted a daemonic "glow" and kind of got it...


----------



## Arkeanixii (Apr 8, 2009)

i am in Awe
AWE AWE!!!!!!!:shok:


----------



## Liber Heresius (May 10, 2009)

Very nice conversion! Wow, I always love Daemon Prince's and this no different. As always the lighting effect really works and it's all topped off with a nice paint job.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Only issue, and a minor one at that, is teh model corrently looks misbalanced with the way the feet are, maybe its the picks but the foot on the marine would have looked better with the toes around the Marine. Otherwise flipping awesome.


----------

